

What happened to sony snap? - yawniek

has anyone information on what happened with the sony snap framework?<p>http://snap.sonydeveloper.com/
======
allwein
[http://www.infoworld.com/d/developer-world/who-killed-
sony-s...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/developer-world/who-killed-sony-
snap-382)

Although it looks like a lot of the documentation is still there:

<http://snap.sonydeveloper.com/develop/platform/>

